# Couldn't believe my eyes



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was in Michaels, and the lady in front of me had some Bernat Baby Coordinates yarn. I asked her if she had luck with that yarn because I never had. She told me she had made many of blankets and she had a easy pattern and it came out very lacy. She uses #13 and #3 needles. I looked at her strange. She said knit 10 rows with #13 and 6 rows with #3 needles. Continue until the length you want. I did a sample and it turned out beautiful. This works up fast and will make a beautiful blanket. Has anyone ever done this before. LOL thought I would pass it on to my wonderful forum.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your sample?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is actually a written pattern to make a baby blanket using the larger and smaller needles. I used that pattern some time ago. I will see if I can find the site that pattern came from and post the link. I don't remember what the pattern was called.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is an old technique. One name for it is 'Condo knitting'
Sally Melville, designer, and author of 'the knit stitch' and many other books, often uses this technique. I'm sure if you did a search or googled or went to youtube.com you would find lots of info on it.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to work up a swatch. Sounds interesting.

Thanks for sharing, Karen McNaught, PC,FL aka LLK


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, goody. Hope you find it.

Karen MC LLK


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

I found this video on youtube 



 and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

After posting the above, I remembered I had started a baby blanket with the Bernat I think it was called baby stripes which is a boucle yarn, which I never finished and I just saw it the other day. I found my knitting tote with the started blanket in it and the pattern was there. It is called Easy Breezy Baby Blanket but I can't find the site I got this pattern from. I tried searching for it, but for some reason (which I don't know why) when I do a search through google and I click on a link my page gets redirected.

I hope someone who can do a search, since I am having issues here on my computer can find it through a search. If I am able to find it I will post the link.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought the lady who told me about this pattern was something she made up. Needles #13 and #3 in a lot of difference. I will try to post a pic. Having issues with my computer,also. I think it is tired and I won't leave it along. I thought it could sleep while I knit.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the print out that I probably have for years but it doesn't have the link as it usually prints at the bottom of the page unless it had a second page with just the link on it.

I wish I could figure out why when I do a search in a new tab it redirects the link I want to go to, to another page which has nothing to do with my search. I will keep looking for the link.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

She may have made up the pattern but NOT the technique of using one very large needle and one small. It makes a lacy effect. As I said, it is called Condo knitting.



LTN666 said:


> I thought the lady who told me about this pattern was something she made up. Needles #13 and #3 in a lot of difference. I will try to post a pic. Having issues with my computer,also. I think it is tired and I won't leave it along. I thought it could sleep while I knit.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

The pattern is from Stitches from the Heart, a charitable knitting organization. However, the free pattern portion of their site isn't working. I found a link to a picture of the blanket on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-breezy-blanket I doubt you really need a pattern, you just need to decide on how many stitches to cast on and how many rows to knit.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know the site this pattern came form. I finally got onto the site but the pattern isn't there. It might have come in a newsletter I received years ago in the mail.

It is pretty basic and since it was a free pattern for charity I guess it is OK to post here. If not someone please let me know and hopefully I can edit this post.

use any worsted weight yarn size 13 needle and 4,5 or 6 needle
Co between 100 and 113 sts on 13 needle (so not larger then 34" by 40"
knit 10 rows change to smaller needle knit 10 rows
continue until you reach desired length, bind off
end blanket with larger needle so top and bottom have the ruffled edge.

Again I hope this is OK to post since it is a free pattern on line but can't find it on the site


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bea for the link. It makes a bit of a pucker on the rows made with the larger needle. Very pretty. Looks like another project for the "list."


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Thanks, Bea for the link. It makes a bit of a pucker on the rows made with the larger needle. Very pretty. Looks like another project for the "list."


I think my computer storage is busting with my list of patterns. God help me if it ever crashes (yeah I back it up, but still)


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My biggest problem is remembering where I stored patterns, etc. Did I bookmark and in what catagory, or did I save in it KP, or put it in Word and then make a pdf file and save it directly on my harddrive. I may have to make an ongoing list of every pattern, hint, etc. that I save, exactly where I saved it.


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafruffle.htm

Here is the pattern for the blankie. So Easy to do.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just did a small square to see how it looked and I was very surprised to see the results. I will make one. it is not heavy for a little one. Thanks for showing pic.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

The pattern I posted up further in the thread uses the same pattern but a different row count.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was very impressed because I felt a beginer could make one and feel very proud of herself. It is a good item to begin on. What is your feelings?


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

You can also knit with 2 different size needles at the same time,makes an intersting texture!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is one I have not heard about. How could you adjust the stitches? I have heard about three different yarns together also but not two needles together. How do you do that?


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I did a baby blanket like that after reading about it here. I think I used size 10 and 5, so not such a big difference, but I can't remember now. The needles have gone back with all of the needle buddies and I don't remember which I grabbed. It's not too important though, as long as there's a difference. It does knit up light weight and quickly, though some people have concerns about blankets with holes for little ones' fingers and toes. It was definitely fun to do!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> I was in Michaels, and the lady in front of me had some Bernat Baby Coordinates yarn. I asked her if she had luck with that yarn because I never had. She told me she had made many of blankets and she had a easy pattern and it came out very lacy. She uses #13 and #3 needles. I looked at her strange. She said knit 10 rows with #13 and 6 rows with #3 needles. Continue until the length you want. I did a sample and it turned out beautiful. This works up fast and will make a beautiful blanket. Has anyone ever done this before. LOL thought I would pass it on to my wonderful forum.


I am going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## GramaLoua (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.....I have so many new babies to make blankets for. This will be fun.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome share! Thanks! I am going to do this one too! Right after I get past my task at hand.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think this is Condo Knitting, which as I understand it alternates one row each with the larger and smaller needles. This pattern has 10 rows with the larger needles and then 6 rows with the smaller needles - more like stripes of different tensions. Just a thought.


Linda6885 said:


> This is an old technique. One name for it is 'Condo knitting'
> Sally Melville, designer, and author of 'the knit stitch' and many other books, often uses this technique. I'm sure if you did a search or googled or went to youtube.com you would find lots of info on it.


----------



## maggiesaggie (Jun 27, 2011)

There was a post about this on June 30th it is called a baby ruffle blanket


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Would this work with size 11 and 5 needles? Or is that not enough contrast?


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

and I thought condo knitting was knitting one row with the larger needle and one row with the smaller to make an uneven loose if you wish garter stitch--live and learn


----------



## maggiesaggie (Jun 27, 2011)

There was a post about this on June 30th it is called a baby ruffle blanket


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> I found this video on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


I don't wrap the yarn on my purl stitch that way either...may have to try it, but sure is hard to teach an old dog new tricks...especially one where as many thousands of stitches have been done that way!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

This looks like something quick and easy that I also am going to have to try! Also adding to my ongoing list!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, it makes a great blanket...and fast. I think it is called "waves"...but not sure. I did it with 17's and 7's. GG


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, I've seen this pattern before. The sewing group I belong to meets every Thursday and we share patterns, this is one of the patterns that was shared about a year ago. It works out very nice and lacy.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I've used this stitch to make a long scarf years ago. It is very interesting looking and fun to do.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Lacey said:


> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafruffle.htm
> 
> Here is the pattern for the blankie. So Easy to do.


I have an idea on this beautiful blanket. Lately I have heard that parents are being advised to put the babies to bed with no blankets - just something warm on them - the SIDs, smothering idea. Sad, but that's the way I've been hearing.

BUT, the idea I have is to make this into the carseat cover blanket. In the carseat, the children are not supposed to wear anything that restricts the seatbelts such as heavy snowsuits. Who knew! There's always some safety thing that we are learning.

This would be great if you could figure it out how to get the seatbelts through. The baby yarn in the stores is so beautiful!


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

I think I made a blanket in that pattern years ago for my son who is now 32 years old. I am going to look in my cedar chest and see if it's still there.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I have the print out that I probably have for years but it doesn't have the link as it usually prints at the bottom of the page unless it had a second page with just the link on it.
> 
> I wish I could figure out why when I do a search in a new tab it redirects the link I want to go to, to another page which has nothing to do with my search. I will keep looking for the link.


sounds like you have a browser hijacker. go to www.trendmicro.com/housecall. download and run it. it is a free scan that scans and removes virus's and trojans


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Time for the Wayback Machine to find old websites.

http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

Put in the website name and if its there you'll find it.
I found the pattern.

Easy Breezy Blanket

Optional: Change colors with needle changes.
Using worsted weight yarn, cast on 135 sts with #13 needle.
**With # 13 needle, knit in garter stitch for 7 rows. With #3 or #4 needle, knit in garter st for 7 rows**
Repeat **to** until almost 40 inches long.
Last 7 rows: With #13 needle, knit.
Cast off loosely


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Can't wait to make this. It's so simple, but beautiful.
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I made a similar shawl and posted the picture several months ago. I used #10 and #5 needles and used Pounds of Love yarn to make a shawl for my Auntie's 90th birthday. It was lovely.....looks very lacy and bit complicated. To a non-knitter's eye, you'd never think it was a plain ole garter stitch the whole way.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I watched the video that rogmankir posted and I never saw anyone knit like that. It looks rather complicated but I would like to try it. I hold my yarn in my right hand, she holds hers in her left.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I Goggled "condo knitting" and some of the sites where calling for using two different size needles I think? instead of alternate rows of different needles. I can see using a smaller needle to knit off larger stitches but can't imagine how to use a much larger needle to knit off smaller stitches. Even to switch rows from small to large seems difficult. Your thoughts?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wish I could knit while I sleep! :- )


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> I just wish I could knit while I sleep! :- )


Amen :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so glad you posted this. I am going to be making a triangle shawl for a friend who is oversize and I think I will use this pattern. I can't see why this pattern won't work and I think it will knit up quickly. I will post when I get it finished. She has
some wonderful pins and brooches (?) and I heard her mention she would like a warm shawl for this coming winter. 

It looks great and does look like a difficult pattern. I remember knitting with the large and small needles many years ago. I have a very large knitting needle and am going to try it with a fairly small needle -- and do the rows 4 and 4 and see if it appears lacy. If not I will go to 7 rows and 7 rows. should be interesting. Shirley


----------



## karenpowell (Oct 23, 2011)

YES WE WOULD LIKE THE PATTERN AND APICTURE .TY


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

diziescott said:


> I did a baby blanket like that after reading about it here. I think I used size 10 and 5, so not such a big difference, but I can't remember now. The needles have gone back with all of the needle buddies and I don't remember which I grabbed. It's not too important though, as long as there's a difference. It does knit up light weight and quickly, though some people have concerns about blankets with holes for little ones' fingers and toes. It was definitely fun to do!


Love this and your color!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

When I purl, my stitches are looser than when I knit. So on the purl side I always go to a lesser size needle or even when I have to knit a whole row in purl on the right side. It truly makes for a
more even knit. So today I learned that I am not alone in doing this.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I made a scarf using this technique a while ago. I know it is in one of my knitting magazines. I uses lace weight yarn and it really turned out pretty.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> I found this video on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


Russian Continental style wraps it the other way.....maybe you are just a combination style knitter...like me


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> I was in Michaels, and the lady in front of me had some Bernat Baby Coordinates yarn. I asked her if she had luck with that yarn because I never had. She told me she had made many of blankets and she had a easy pattern and it came out very lacy. She uses #13 and #3 needles. I looked at her strange. She said knit 10 rows with #13 and 6 rows with #3 needles. Continue until the length you want. I did a sample and it turned out beautiful. This works up fast and will make a beautiful blanket. Has anyone ever done this before. LOL thought I would pass it on to my wonderful forum.


It's called condo knitting and was popular in the 70's. Kind of gives you a smocked look to your knit.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ingried said:



> When I purl, my stitches are looser than when I knit. So on the purl side I always go to a lesser size needle or even when I have to knit a whole row in purl on the right side. It truly makes for a
> more even knit. So today I learned that I am not alone in doing this.


Ingried - interesting. So, you do your project with maybe a 13 and 11 for purl and a 4 or 5 and maybe a 3 for purl? Is this correct? :?:


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know. If I had those size needles I would not go out and buy the others before trying them. LOL Hope it works for you.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

That makes me feel better! I guess some time I need to sit down and at least expose myself to all the different techniques. I paid a woman $5 to sit down and show me how to cast on, knit, and purl. The rest (including cast off) I've learned through books mostly, some from the internet. So I have no idea what style I use. Looking forward to learning more!



RavinRed said:


> rogmankir said:
> 
> 
> > I found this video on youtube
> ...


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Oooooo . . . , now THAT sounds interesting . .


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Thanks for letting me know the site this pattern came form. I finally got onto the site but the pattern isn't there. It might have come in a newsletter I received years ago in the mail.
> 
> It is pretty basic and since it was a free pattern for charity I guess it is OK to post here. If not someone please let me know and hopefully I can edit this post.
> 
> ...


I just finished a Prayer Shawl using this technique. I used size 15 and 5. It turned out beautiful. It's so easy you don't have to think about how many stitches or lose your place. Just count the ridges in the garter rows. I did 10 rows size 15'sand 10 rows size5's which is 5 ridges. I used my Harmony interchangeables. Easy Peasy

:lol: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> This is one I have not heard about. How could you adjust the stitches? I have heard about three different yarns together also but not two needles together. How do you do that?


I think Julia means you use 1 needle size to knit a row and another size to purl a row. I'll have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> This is one I have not heard about. How could you adjust the stitches? I have heard about three different yarns together also but not two needles together. How do you do that?


I agree Miss Cicada from NSW Australia. You can't just leave us hanging up here in the northern hemisphere


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Making a wrap out of that exact same pattern.. useing 13 and 5 needles.. its comming out very pretty  Will post a pic if i can.. doing it in sparkly black.. lol hard to see but very pretty


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I started a baby blanket with this pattern using 5 and 15, but I didn't like the big holes with the 15's so I used 5 and 11. It's small, but will work for a little baby, and for a nap blankie in a Pack and Play, and use to cover while in a car seat. I also used two different yarns - the 11's were on a worsted weight pink, and the 5's were with the Bernat Baby Jacquard in the pink flowers. It's cute.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would love to see it. Can you post a pic? Thanks


Grammy Toni said:


> I started a baby blanket with this pattern using 5 and 15, but I didn't like the big holes with the 15's so I used 5 and 11. It's small, but will work for a little baby, and for a nap blankie in a Pack and Play, and use to cover while in a car seat. I also used two different yarns - the 11's were on a worsted weight pink, and the 5's were with the Bernat Baby Jacquard in the pink flowers. It's cute.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> I found this video on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


I discovered the same thing when I first joined the forum - I have to admit it makes a difference in my end product!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice, Is your baby a Chinese Crested? I have never seen one that small. Is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is interesting about the larger and smaller needle. I have a friend who works up a lovely scarf using a large and small needle but she knits one row large and the next small.


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

I have one of the needles, circular with two different size ends (removable) but I can't remember why I bought it or what project I needed it for.


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Once you follow this link, if you click the box in the right corner all the directions come up.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I did listen to some of this video and she is doing exactly what I do. When doing stocking stitch my purl row is looser than my knit row and the work seems to go in rows of two when slightly stretched so I always use a smaller needle for the purl row. This way it is much neater and when doing a pattern it doesn't show anyway so the same size needles can be used for both rows


----------



## pam.paddy (Aug 31, 2011)

I love this and think it would make a great scarf for a beginner instead of the plain knit or stocking stitch


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Linda 6885................does that mean there you are the 6885th Linda to join this group?

I owe you so for offering that site aout the use of different needle sizes in a single project, because, the presentation was with Denise needles. Ever since hearing the praise for those needles, I craved them, searched for them with no results and even Canada didn't provide information. That was the last place referred to in this group talk. 

MINE ARE IN THE MAIL.........Thank you for an accidental favoe.

oops, should have edited that before sending. that is FAVOR


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

After reading these posts I remembered I had some very large knitting needles and decided I would make a triangle shawl for a friend . 

I am attaching a picture.

I started with c/o 3 stitches with smaller (size 7mm needle).

next row and every other row I used size 15mm or size 19 US. 

When I knit with the small needle I increase on each end as follows. 

k1, increase - knit to 2nd stitch from end of row and increase - knit one .

the next small needle and every 2nd small needle K1 and increase in the next two stitches and do the same increase at the end of the row finishing with a k1. I follow this pattern throughout the shawl. It is quite lacy and soft. I am using DK yarn.

This gives a nice looking triangle. It knits up so quickly . I hope to do some sort of border on it when it is finished - likely crochet. I will post a picture when it is finished.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> I found this video on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


I watched a little of this video and I, too, must be purling wrong. I sure don't do it like that.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I think this is the continental style of knitting as I don't do it this way. I hold my wool in my right hand. This actually looks most awkward


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the pictures and have saved the pattern from the link... great-looking and so easy. I look forward to trying this one. Thanks!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the baby blanket and I think I will give it a try. I have a friend who is having a baby, we just dont know if boy or girl yet. I think that if it was in blue it would be cute for a boy and lavinder for a girl. (She doesn't like pink).


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> I like the baby blanket and I think I will give it a try. I have a friend who is having a baby, we just dont know if boy or girl yet. I think that if it was in blue it would be cute for a boy and lavinder for a girl. (She doesn't like pink).


Wait until you look at the beautiful yarns. There are many variegated and stripes and such. You could do stripes with one of those and one or two different solids. Have fun. I love designing.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

A link for a condo knit scarf with picture

http://********************************/2006/12/condo-knit-scarf.html


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am doing a baby blanket (not that one yet), and I am making it in mint green. It can be used for both. We don't know the sex yet. Hope that works for you. I love lavinder, also.


Muddyann said:


> I like the baby blanket and I think I will give it a try. I have a friend who is having a baby, we just dont know if boy or girl yet. I think that if it was in blue it would be cute for a boy and lavinder for a girl. (She doesn't like pink).


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

These are the sizes I used for the last baby blanket I made and it had the ruffled effect pictured just above your question. When I made the hat I used five rows with each circular needle and liked the effect of the stockinette stitch better.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Emell said:


> Would this work with size 11 and 5 needles? Or is that not enough contrast?


These are the needle sizes I used to make the ruffled baby blanket shown above your question.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the way using 2 x different sized needles turns out.

There is also a term used over here, when you use one of each size through out your work and it's "Oddpins knitting" I saw on one of the posts in this thread, where a shawl was being knit. Does turn out some interesting items.

Pam


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good tip, wouldn't have thought of that to come out nice and lacy. 
Karen in CA


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Shirley I love that! Do post a picture when you are finished...


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I am in the middle of making a similar baby blanket that I got from this forum (one of my many WIPs). 1 skein Lion brand pound of love. All knit. 130 stitches. size 5 and 15 needles. knitting 7 rows with on 1 size and then 7 rows on the other size and keep switching back and forth. Comes out looking nice and ruffled and looks much more intricate than it is.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was a child some-one taught me something similar.
You used the same sized needles, it was done in garter stitch, and when knitting a row you wrapped the working yarn around the needle twice on one row then on the next row you only knitted off the first stitch, and let the second one drop so that you ended up with a large gap in between rows. I thought she told me it was called pineapple stitch? 
Memory plays tricks sometimes, but I think that was it.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> When I was a child some-one taught me something similar.
> You used the same sized needles, it was done in garter stitch, and when knitting a row you wrapped the working yarn around the needle twice on one row then on the next row you only knitted off the first stitch, and let the second one drop so that you ended up with a large gap in between rows. I thought she told me it was called pineapple stitch?
> Memory plays tricks sometimes, but I think that was it.


It's "drop stitch" I used it on a poncho, well a couple of them a while ago now. It's quite a nice effect.

Pam


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

The pattern is posted on Ravelry with many pictures of completed projects. It's nice to see the different finished blankets (different colors, variegated yarns). This pattern is definitely on my list. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-ruffles-baby-blanket


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe they better design the baby car seats so that an infant can wear winter duds in them but your idea is a good one. I don't think I'm good enough to design it, however. I was doing well to do the blanket ;-)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I finished the scarf shawl and am very happy with it. It took 4 hours of knitting and an hour of crocheting the fancy border. 

I am going to make another one in peach. Shirley


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

NanGreen, I thought the same thing but it is not hard at all to go from little to big. Can't tell you why, it just wasn't. I enjoyed it becasue it's one of those projects where you don't have to really think other than counting how many rows of each you want to do.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

lavertera said:


> MaryCarter said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a child some-one taught me something similar.
> ...


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > Would this work with size 11 and 5 needles? Or is that not enough contrast?
> ...


Thanks.

I was also wondering if mixing the number of rows done on each needle would make for an interesting pattern, rather than just 10/10 or 7/7. How about 8/4?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought the baby bernat coordinates to do a baby blanket. I have tried 3 different patterns and didn't care for any of them in this yarn. I now have a garter stitch corner to corner blanket half done. The shower is next week so I can't take this one out.
Since I bought too much yarn I will have to give your 2 size needle size blanket a try. Wish I had know about it before. LOL

Thanks, SEA


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE this! I can't wait to try it


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Old pattern called 'Condo knitting.'


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> After posting the above, I remembered I had started a baby blanket with the Bernat I think it was called baby stripes which is a boucle yarn, which I never finished and I just saw it the other day. I found my knitting tote with the started blanket in it and the pattern was there. It is called Easy Breezy Baby Blanket but I can't find the site I got this pattern from. I tried searching for it, but for some reason (which I don't know why) when I do a search through google and I click on a link my page gets redirected.
> 
> I hope someone who can do a search, since I am having issues here on my computer can find it through a search. If I am able to find it I will post the link.


Is this the one? http://www.pickles.no/breezy-baby-blanket/


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

GQR999 said:


> I don't think this is Condo Knitting, which as I understand it alternates one row each with the larger and smaller needles. This pattern has 10 rows with the larger needles and then 6 rows with the smaller needles - more like stripes of different tensions. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Linda6885 said:
> ...


I googled Condo Knitting and it is knitted on two different size needles - one large and one small. Good for scarves.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

You look very pretty, Shirley, and it turned out beautifully. It is fun to knit, isn't it?

I found a pattern for a jacket in a book I have where they finished the bottom half with this stitch and it was very interesting but I've never made it.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw the pattern but I would not use it for a baby. The babies hand could a;most get through the stitches. What was your thoughts on this?


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

diziescott said:


> I did a baby blanket like that after reading about it here. I think I used size 10 and 5, so not such a big difference, but I can't remember now. The needles have gone back with all of the needle buddies and I don't remember which I grabbed. It's not too important though, as long as there's a difference. It does knit up light weight and quickly, though some people have concerns about blankets with holes for little ones' fingers and toes. It was definitely fun to do!


I agree about the fingers and toes. One of our children caught a baby finger in the face whiskers of a soft toy - not a nice experience!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> I found this video on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> and watched a bit of it (with sound off - I'm at work) and what I learned is, I think I'm purling wrong! I'll have to check when I get home, but I don't think I'm putting the yarn the correct way around the needle tip.


I had a look at this site and saw the broomstick lace. I've never done this before but it sure looks nice. I'm going to give it a try sometime soon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

diziescott said:


> I did a baby blanket like that after reading about it here. I think I used size 10 and 5, so not such a big difference, but I can't remember now. The needles have gone back with all of the needle buddies and I don't remember which I grabbed. It's not too important though, as long as there's a difference. It does knit up light weight and quickly, though some people have concerns about blankets with holes for little ones' fingers and toes. It was definitely fun to do!


This is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

frostyfranny said:


> I think this is the continental style of knitting as I don't do it this way. I hold my wool in my right hand. This actually looks most awkward


I agree with you. It does look awkward.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished the scarf shawl and am very happy with it. It took 4 hours of knitting and an hour of crocheting the fancy border.
> 
> I am going to make another one in peach. Shirley[/quote
> 
> Really beautiful!!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I actually used 7 rows of #10 needle and 10 rows of the #5 needle....I think you can do what ever you want. Try using 4 different sized needles and vary the number of rows.....live dangerously(-


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I have done this blanket stitch and it is easy and beautiful. Be SURE to BEGIN and END with the larger needle. WARNING. This shrinks like ribbing. I generally take if off the needle onto a yarn holder and let it rest for a couple of days before measuring and binding off. First one I made drew in so much that it was much smaller than I wanted.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

That was one of the first baby blankets that I made. Can't remember the two needle sizes I used, but it came out lacey. I'll have to do another one, in pink.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dian said:


> Yes I have done this blanket stitch and it is easy and beautiful. Be SURE to BEGIN and END with the larger needle. WARNING. This shrinks like ribbing. I generally take if off the needle onto a yarn holder and let it rest for a couple of days before measuring and binding off. First one I made drew in so much that it was much smaller than I wanted.


Never realized that. Thank you for a new thing learned on this Forum.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

SEA said:


> I bought the baby bernat coordinates to do a baby blanket. I have tried 3 different patterns and didn't care for any of them in this yarn. I now have a garter stitch corner to corner blanket half done. The shower is next week so I can't take this one out.
> Since I bought too much yarn I will have to give your 2 size needle size blanket a try. Wish I had know about it before. LOL
> 
> Thanks, SEA


I used that yarn to make two blankies for my grandkids using a feather and fan stitch (Ediths baby blanket). I have posted it on Ravelry. 
I have the same user is there. I believe that you can access the pattern directions from my project page. 
Personally, I'm dying to try this pattern. 
Gloria


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

i have done many items in a similar way. i didnt like the looks of doing ten rows, so I use one large needle, and one small needle, so that i switch needle sizes every row.and then work in garter or stockinette. It didnt seem to pucker that way.


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

double dipped on send button,sorry
michaels simply soft


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

:lol: gotta do this need 2 blankies by xmas
thanks soooooo much!
maggie


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I really swore to myself I would not start this blanket until I finished other items. Then boom guess what jumped in my cart...the yarn to make it.

I am hooked. I love some of the other idea's I saw posted today. So next time I will be trying them also.

Thanks for sharing. I am using a 13 and 7 on mine. Variegated Simply soft. Turning out so cute. Pinks, purples, yellows....now just need a little one to wrap in it.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wish you luck. I love that yarn. That is a cute little fire fighter there.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you  That is my little grandson with daddy's FF gear...lol


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Terri,

I know the fear and terror (not to mention the worry) that your beloved files are about to be swollowed whole! So do what I did........get a flash drive and save your files. Then if the crash and burn episode does take place, you will have your files in your hand (not your aching head)! Then create one general file named something appropriate to save new patterns and information to. You can then download these new items to the flash drive when convenient and know everything is safe and secure.


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Terri,

I know the fear and terror (not to mention the worry) that your beloved files are about to be swollowed whole! So do what I did........get a flash drive and save your files. Then if the crash and burn episode does take place, you will have your files in your hand (not your aching head)! Then create one general file named something appropriate to save new patterns and information to. You can then download these new items to the flash drive when convenient and know everything is safe and secure.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> She may have made up the pattern but NOT the technique of using one very large needle and one small. It makes a lacy effect. As I said, it is called Condo knitting.


It's not Condo knitting. This blanket is knit with 2 large needles for 10 rows and then 2 small needles for 6 rows. I made this blanket a very long time ago from a pattern I found on the web.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> I Goggled "condo knitting" and some of the sites where calling for using two different size needles I think? instead of alternate rows of different needles. I can see using a smaller needle to knit off larger stitches but can't imagine how to use a much larger needle to knit off smaller stitches. Even to switch rows from small to large seems difficult. Your thoughts?


Just caught up on this thread again. You've probably seen the you tube site that was posted early on. In that you can see how to use the large needle on small stitches---insert only the needle tip. Sloweer but it works!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > She may have made up the pattern but NOT the technique of using one very large needle and one small. It makes a lacy effect. As I said, it is called Condo knitting.
> ...


I made a scarf using this design, in pink. I figure one of my granddaughters will see it and want it. Turned out very nice.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

colourbug said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I Goggled "condo knitting" and some of the sites where calling for using two different size needles I think? instead of alternate rows of different needles. I can see using a smaller needle to knit off larger stitches but can't imagine how to use a much larger needle to knit off smaller stitches. Even to switch rows from small to large seems difficult. Your thoughts?
> ...


I did not have any problems with the different needle sizes. I was surprised.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am working on a 'condo scarf' - actually my 8 year old gd and I are sharing the task as she is learning to knit. I have done lots of lacy scarves in this pattern. 

I think .'Condo stitching' is one row large needle, one row much smaller needle --in garter stitch. The other patterns are 
not condo in my opinion - but are regular knitting patterns using the larger and smaller needles. Here is the scarf we are working on right now. It makes a soft, lacy scarf and knits up quickly.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

well i guess i will have to try this one, i have a granddaughter who will be born within the next two weeks, i already have 4 grandsons.

this sounds nice and easy and i will try doing in pink and browns. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I like it, going to do that with some string type yarn I have called Changes. It changes textures and includes a metalic length. Thanks for sharing.


----------

